# Form check: self taught recurve archer (beginner)



## dtk (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello mates,

I would like to, humbly I might add, request input regarding my archery form. I am a beginner so I'm not looking for nitpicking. I am, however, concerned about flaws that might be hard to unlearn if allowed to go unchecked.

Unfortunately, the closest archery club is several hours away from my location. Otherwise I would have tried to get help locally.

Anyway, here are a few shots made by me: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gghud8aIHsw


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Daniel,

You have chosen the least revealing view possible. We could use a face to face view better. You appear to have less than straight up and down posture, hips forward and head bent over. But with the back view and the dark shirt I find it hard to see much if anything to help more with. Over all it looks to be a good start especially if self taught.

Arne


----------



## dtk (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks Arne! I know the view is less than perfect but I currently have no suitable camera stand. Still, my conclusion is that nothing is so horribly wrong it is immediately apparent even with this view. 

It is surprisingly difficult aligning various body parts without visual feedback. I'll keep working on that.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

When I started archery, I was self coached too. It wasn't too long until I realized that I would have to get a better coach if I wanted to get anywhere with archery. 

I'd recommend the same for you and any other self coached archers.

Allen


----------

